# Menü, Untermenü, Link



## Son Goku (16. Jan 2005)

Halllo,
ich hoffe das mit jemand helfen kann.

Filgendes ich habe mir ein Meü bzw Navigations leiste besorgt die Menüs und Untermenüs bietet. Ich bräuchte aber vor den ganzen Menüs nur einen Link udn das bekomme ich leider nciht hin. Am Ende der Menüs geht das nur am Anfang nicht :/

Beispiel
Link....Menü (Untermenü)....Menü (Untermenü)....Link

wie gesagt ans Ende kreige ich das hin nur am Anfang halt nicht 

ich poste mal den Code bis zum ersten Menü mit Untermenü und natürlich mein Versuch den Link am Anfang zu bekommen.


```
// Link
menu[0][1] = new Item('hier komt ein Link rein ohne Menü', '', '', 140, 0, 1);
// Link

// Übersicht Anfang
menu[0][2] = new Item('<center>Übersicht</center>', '', '', 140, 0, 2);

menu[2] = new Array();
menu[2][0] = new Menu(true, '', 0, 21, 160, defOver, defBack, 'itemBorder', 'itemText');
menu[2][1] = new Item('Startseite', 'URL', 'target="_blank"', defLength, 0, 0);
menu[2][2] = new Item('URL', '{U_INDEX}', '', defLength, 0, 0);
// Übersicht Ende
```

ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## dotlens (17. Jan 2005)

vileicht hilft dir das:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/javainsel_150016.htm#Rxxjavainsel_150016256Menus

habe deine frage aber nicht wirklich verstanden


----------



## foobar (17. Jan 2005)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## dotlens (17. Jan 2005)

sorry, hab vergessen in welchem unterforum ich bin....


----------



## Son Goku (17. Jan 2005)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vileicht hilft dir das:
> http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/javainsel_150016.htm#Rxxjavainsel_150016256Menus
> 
> habe deine frage aber nicht wirklich verstanden



Dake erstmal für den Link aber wirklich weiter bringen tut mcih das nicht /:

ich erkläre mal mit einem Bild

Der Link der am Ende steht soll am Anfang hin kommen d.h ohne ein Submenü und genau das Kapiere ich irgendwie nciht das es am Ende geht nur am Anfang also vor den ganzen Menüs mit Untermenü nicht.


----------

